# Distressed Property, Golden Visa - Athens



## LVSLondon (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello!

Does anyone here have any experience in buying and refurbishing distressed property in Athens, to comply with Golden Visa requirements? 

If you could recommend any Athens-based refurbishment firms, and give me some info about govt regulations in terms of standards of safety etc. I would be really grateful!

Thank you.


----------

